# New Grizzly 24" x 28" HD Lathe



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has looked through the 2016 Grizzly catalog yet. I received mine yesterday & immediately went to the lathes to see the new HD lathe I'd heard about the store. When the showroom sales guy showed it to me in their system, it never listed specs. It's on Page 146 of the 2106 catalog and looks like a good unit. Its not available yet, but is supposed to be mid-2016.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-x-48-Heavy-Duty-Wood-Lathe/G0800

For the price, its seems like a good buy. It has some good features. Since I sold my full size lathe to finance my shop HVAC, I will seriously consider this when I replace it later this year.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Gees that is a monster............................845 lbs shipping weight... Should have no problem turning out pens with that one!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks like a straight knock off of the original powermatic mustard monster. Should be pretty good.


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

Well it certainly looks interesting. The 0799 is about $800 less than the Powermatic and a little bit heavier. It also has a 5/8" spindle bore where the Powermatic and all other lathes I've been on have a 3/8" bore. I wonder if that's a misprint. I sure would like to use a larger drill bit when boring lamps. 
I hope they bring one to the AAW symposium in June. It would be reallly cool to actually see one and play with it. 
The 0800 is a whole lot less money than the Powermatic 2442. It also has the option of putting a bed on the side of the lathe which is an interesting option. 
It doesn't mention the tool rest post size. This has been an issue before with Grizzly because they make them 25mm instead of 1".


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

saculnhoj said:


> It doesn't mention the tool rest post size. This has been an issue before with Grizzly because they make them 25mm instead of 1".


 In the description of the lathe (before the specs) it says; "Where the chisel meets the grain is our fully-adjustable 14-1/4" tool rest with heavy-duty locking handle and 1" post diameter."


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

Cool I missed that. I wonder if the tailstock is hollow so you can bore through it. Also if it is I wonder if it's 5/8". That would be great. NOt a fan of that style tailstock swing. It's till in your way. Powermatic did it right with a tailstock swing that tilts down and out of the way.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

I can definitely see that cage getting plugged with shavings and becoming annoying


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

saculnhoj said:


> .... Also if it is I wonder if it's 5/8". That would be great.....


I don't think that it would be great at all. Measure the diameter of a #2 Morse taper and you will see why. They claim that the motor is 3 HP. If so, it is the world's first 100% efficient motor. Most likely it is a 2.5 HP motor.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bill Boehme said:


> I don't think that it would be great at all. Measure the diameter of a #2 Morse taper and you will see why. They claim that the motor is 3 HP. If so, it is the world's first 100% efficient motor. Most likely it is a 2.5 HP motor.


What makes you say that?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The motor only pulls 10 amps. It is a 3 phase motor, so it is more efficient than a single phase motor. I still doubt it's 3 hp.


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

A cage came with my Powermatic. I never used it. I asked if anyone else had or what they used it for. Couldn't find anyone who used it except for one guy who said he used it for a barbecue grill.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

saculnhoj said:


> A cage came with my Powermatic. I never used it. I asked if anyone else had or what they used it for. Couldn't find anyone who used it except for one guy who said he used it for a barbecue grill.


Hilarious! It looks like something that was added on by someone who never did an ounce of woodturning in his life.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Woodychips said:


> saculnhoj said:
> 
> 
> > A cage came with my Powermatic. I never used it. I asked if anyone else had or what they used it for. Couldn't find anyone who used it except for one guy who said he used it for a barbecue grill.
> ...


 It was. It was made by a lawyer, not a wood turner.


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

It was made by an engineer who was told to do it by a bean counter, who was afraid of lawyers.


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

What's that thingy under the bed, suspended on a rod between the two leg castings?

Is it supposed to deflect falling shavings?

Hold tools?

The way it's just kinda hanging there at an angle like that is kinda odd too. Looking at the photo it seems to me it should just rotate on that flimsy little rod it's on so it hangs vertically. Unless the rod and the holes it passes through are square or something.

It's weird.


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

9thousandfeet said:


> What's that thingy under the bed, suspended on a rod between the two leg castings?
> 
> Is it supposed to deflect falling shavings?
> 
> Hold tools?


If you follow the link and look through all the pictures they show one with the empty tray sitting level, and another with the tray off at the tailstock end with a case of tools sitting in it. :blink: Seems weird to me either way, maybe I'm just spoiled by my tools being within reach on a pegboard wall, not under the machine.


----------



## WoodZee (Feb 21, 2016)

Well I bit the bullet and ordered G0800, I figured someone had to be the first fool. They tell me it will arrive next Friday then ship out. I can't wait to see if it's worth the $$. As a metal machinist for years I appreciate the HP and weight vs the next best alternative in price. After I find about 10 friends to set up this monster, I'll send a post on performance.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> What makes you say that?


Well, if you look at the input electrical power in watts and converted that to its equivalent in horsepower it would be a tad under 3 HP. Of course there is no such thing as a 100% efficient motor. The efficiency of a low cost import three phase motor would probably be in the 75% to 80% range. If we are generous and assume 80% and ignore the efficiency of the VFD which should also figure into the calculation, we arrive at a more realistic mechanical output horsepower of about 2.35 HP. There's nothing wrong with a lathe with a 2.35 HP motor and if you can tolerate the dishonest advertising then you will still have a decent lathe. Grizzly is famous for overstating motor horsepower and misleadingly states input electrical power as if it were the true mechanical output power of the motor. Of course, it's not as blatant as what you used to see claimed as the power on shop vacs or on air compressors.

As far a s the 5/8" bore is concerned, have you looked at a #2 Morse taper shank. Look at how little gripping surface there will be if the spindle hole really is 5/8".


----------



## Allman27 (Feb 10, 2013)

WoodZee said:


> Well I bit the bullet and ordered G0800, I figured someone had to be the first fool. They tell me it will arrive next Friday then ship out. I can't wait to see if it's worth the $$. As a metal machinist for years I appreciate the HP and weight vs the next best alternative in price. After I find about 10 friends to set up this monster, I'll send a post on performance.


Good for you! I hope you're happy with it once you get it up and running. Be sure to take pictures and let us know how it goes during set up and during operation.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing the review! Had been looking and wondering for a bit now


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

It's a good looking unit. A guy from our turning club bought one a few months ago. I was at Grizzly when I showed him a "scratched & dented" one in the show room clearance area. I think he paid $1350 or something like that. Since his truck was broke down, I used his trailer and towed it home for him. 

Since he'd been using a modified HF lathe and still making great segmented turnings, his work is still great but slot bigger now.


----------



## Ned Lamont (Apr 8, 2016)

Someone posted a review.


----------



## Harge (Jan 15, 2018)

WoodZee said:


> Well I bit the bullet and ordered G0800, I figured someone had to be the first fool. They tell me it will arrive next Friday then ship out. I can't wait to see if it's worth the $$. As a metal machinist for years I appreciate the HP and weight vs the next best alternative in price. After I find about 10 friends to set up this monster, I'll send a post on performance.


Tell me if you like it. Is it worth the money. Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Harge said:


> Tell me if you like it. Is it worth the money. Thanks


WoodZee only made the one posting almost 2 years ago. It's not likely you will get an answer.


----------



## Harge (Jan 15, 2018)

Really hoping to get any info on the Grizzly G0800 - 24" x 48" Heavy-Duty Wood Lathe


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Harge said:


> Really hoping to get any info on the Grizzly G0800 - 24" x 48" Heavy-Duty Wood Lathe


I actually purchased this lathe August of last year. I didn't get a new one as I was able to get a great deal on the demo version of the G0800 at the Springfield, MO showroom. Let me know if you have any specific questions. I will answer them the best that I can. I will say that I have not turned anything large yet, not do I have much experience turning bowls. I mainly turn pens * bottle stoppers but have been wanting to get into larger things. I also don't have much knowledge of other full size lathe. I have been using a Grizzly Mini 10"x16" for the last 5+ years. I jumped to this big lathe after drooling over it and getting a deal I couldn't refuse.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Burb said:


> I actually purchased this lathe August of last year. I didn't get a new one as I was able to get a great deal on the demo version of the G0800 at the Springfield, MO showroom. Let me know if you have any specific questions. I will answer them the best that I can. I will say that I have not turned anything large yet, not do I have much experience turning bowls. I mainly turn pens * bottle stoppers but have been wanting to get into larger things. I also don't have much knowledge of other full size lathe. I have been using a Grizzly Mini 10"x16" for the last 5+ years. I jumped to this big lathe after drooling over it and getting a deal I couldn't refuse.


DUDE, Burb, welcome back man!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> DUDE, Burb, welcome back man!


Thanks for the warm reception. I honestly forgot about this and all my other forums. Been hanging mainly out on a couple Facebook Pen-related groups. You’ll have to stop out by my shop. Been lots of changes in the last 6-months or so.


----------



## quicksa (Feb 17, 2018)

Will this lathe run on 220v single phase


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

quicksa said:


> Will this lathe run on 220v single phase


I have no idea. I’d suggest you contact Grizzly directly. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-x-48-Heavy-Duty-Wood-Lathe/G0800


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

quicksa said:


> Will this lathe run on 220v single phase



Yes itis is in the first like of the description, they use an inverter to change single phase to three phase


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

```

```



Catpower said:


> Yes itis is in the first like of the description, they use an inverter to change single phase to three phase


I guess I read the question wrong. I have this hooked to a 15A single phase 220 outlet. If you look at the first page of the spec sheet, it lists the electrical requirements. 

http://cdn2.grizzly.com/specsheets/g0800_ds.pdf


----------

